# For You "Fullmetal Alchemist" Fans...



## Roose Hurro (Nov 1, 2010)

Tada!

http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2010/08/100804081227.htm

http://www.engadget.com/2010/07/18/darpa-funded-prosthetic-arm-reaches-phase-three-would-be-cyborg/

http://geekbeat.tv/roboticarm/

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E_5JwzulD1c

Yeah, probably should have put this in the Links forum... if so, feel free to move it.  Just thought this would make a neat Off-Topic discussion, the question being:  Would you, or wouldn't you?  Of course, this implies that you're missing a limb or two, like Edward Elric......... heh.


----------



## Ratte (Nov 1, 2010)

That's rad as hell!

Hey, I'm moving this to Lynx if you don't mind.  c:


----------



## Plantar (Nov 1, 2010)

I'd totally totally get one.


----------



## Willow (Nov 1, 2010)

I saw Fullmetal and came rushing in here. That's pretty bitchin'. 

Though, I don't think I would be trying human transmutation anytime soon.


----------



## Ratte (Nov 1, 2010)

Willow said:


> I saw Fullmetal and came rushing in here. That's pretty bitchin'.
> 
> Though, I don't think I would be trying human transmutation anytime soon.


 
Random mish-mash of bodyparts with creepy purple glowing eyes.

Also, your brother is gone as well as two of your limbs.  :I

Dude if I was an amputee with the money I would sign up for that faster than a fox sucks dicks.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Nov 1, 2010)

Ratte said:


> That's rad as hell!
> 
> Hey, I'm moving this to Lynx if you don't mind.  c:



I don't mind at all... realized after I'd aready "clicked" the post button, I should have posted it there, what with all the links.




Willow said:


> I saw Fullmetal and came rushing in here. That's pretty bitchin'.
> 
> *Though, I don't think I would be trying human transmutation anytime soon.*


 
No, no, don't think I'd ever do that, myself... but I've been a fan of the show since I first saw it.  Not only has the kick of the whole "alchemy" thing, which would be a cool skill to possess, but then we have that "automail"... for a tech-head like me, with a side interest in advanced prosthetic limbs, that concept rocks.  And now, appears to be a real thing, now ready for human testing.




Ratte said:


> Random mish-mash of bodyparts with creepy purple glowing eyes.
> 
> Also, your brother is gone as well as two of your limbs.  :I
> 
> Dude if I was an amputee *with the money* I would sign up for that faster than a fox sucks dicks.


 
That'll be the problem... such a limb has got to cost a mint.


----------



## Willow (Nov 1, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Random mish-mash of bodyparts with creepy purple glowing eyes.
> 
> Also, your brother is gone as well as two of your limbs.  :I
> 
> Dude if I was an amputee with the money I would sign up for that faster than a fox sucks dicks.


But Ed lost his arm and leg attaching his brother's soul to the suit of armor if I'm not mistaken*. All I have is a washing machine in my basement. 

*How can I not remember, I just watched the episode a few days ago.


----------



## grygon (Nov 1, 2010)

... omfg!  Technology is moving so fast these days.  Damn, those videos are awesome.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Nov 1, 2010)

Willow said:


> But *Ed lost his arm and leg attaching his brother's soul to the suit of armor* if I'm not mistaken*. All I have is a washing machine in my basement.
> 
> *How can I not remember, I just watched the episode a few days ago.


 
Ed lost his arm attaching his brother's soul to that armor... he lost his leg trying to "revive" their mother, while Al lost everything.




grygon said:


> ... omfg!  *Technology is moving so fast these days*.  Damn, those videos are awesome.


 
Yep... I keep tabs on technology, and it's amazing what they're coming up with nowadays.

Oh, have fun:

http://www.gizmag.com/


----------



## Ratte (Nov 1, 2010)

Willow said:


> But Ed lost his arm and leg attaching his brother's soul to the suit of armor if I'm not mistaken*. All I have is a washing machine in my basement.
> 
> *How can I not remember, I just watched the episode a few days ago.


 
I know.  STILL HE'S A FUCKING SUIT OF ARMOR, WHAT.

Also Al is adorable.  :3


----------



## Roose Hurro (Nov 1, 2010)

Ratte said:


> I know.  *STILL HE'S A FUCKING SUIT OF ARMOR, WHAT.*
> 
> Also Al is adorable.  :3


 
A very impressive suit of armor, as well.  Poor Ed, his "little brother" will now always be bigger than he'll ever get!  One of the things I love about this show, all the character interactions.  Fantastic job, all around.


----------



## Ratte (Nov 1, 2010)

Roose Hurro said:


> A very impressive suit of armor, as well.  Poor Ed, his "little brother" will now always be bigger than he'll ever get!  One of the things I love about this show, all the character interactions.  Fantastic job, all around.


 
Al is so cute and Ed is just hilarious and vertically challenged.

WELL I KNOW WHAT I'M GOING TO WATCH~


----------



## Roose Hurro (Nov 1, 2010)

Heh... for some reason, I find myself liking Gluttony.  Reminds me of someone I may have known, way back...  :V   I also think they did a fantastic job on the English Dub voice tallent, every voice fits the character (though they did use a woman's voice for Envy, even though s/he's supposed to be a guy).


----------



## Ratte (Nov 1, 2010)

Roose Hurro said:


> Heh... for some reason, I find myself liking Gluttony.  Reminds me of someone I may have known, way back...  :V   I also think they did a fantastic job on the English Dub voice tallent, every voice fits the character (though they did use a woman's voice for Envy, even though s/he's supposed to be a guy).


 
Many voice actors are female, actually.  Even Naruto is voiced by Maile Flanagan, who is a woman.  :>


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 1, 2010)

*has been watching Full Metal Alchemist: Brotherhood on the funimation website*


well we can always amputate one of Bill Gates limbs and see if he buys one :V


----------



## Mayonnaise (Nov 1, 2010)

I thought you're going to link to some article about transmutation... This is still pretty awesome though.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Nov 1, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Many voice actors are female, actually.  Even Naruto is voiced by Maile Flanagan, who is a woman.  :>


 
Yeah, but, for some time, I thought Envy was a woman.  In fact, I think it wasn't till "Brotherhood" I found out different.  Some actresses are really good at doing "guy" voices.  The worst offense was a redub of Kimba The White Lion, where they used a little girl... to do the voice of Kimba!




Crysix Fousen said:


> *has been watching Full Metal Alchemist: Brotherhood on the funimation website*
> 
> 
> *well we can always amputate one of Bill Gates limbs and see if he buys one :V*


 
That sounds like fun...   :V




Radio Viewer said:


> I thought you're going to link to some article about transmutation... *This is still pretty awesome though.*


 
Because it's real.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 1, 2010)

Little boy voices are almost always done by women voice actors in Japan.

Actually, if you listen to Ren and Len Kagamine (vocaloids) they sound like two different people, a young boy and a young girl. In fact, they're both from the same voice actor, a woman.


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 1, 2010)

Liar said:


> Little boy voices are almost always done by women voice actors in Japan.
> 
> Actually, if you listen to Ren and Len Kagamine (vocaloids) they sound like two different people, a young boy and a young girl. In fact, they're both from the same voice actor, a wom*a*n.


 gawd I think Ben infected me a lil right there. I just couldnt take it for that mistake

but yes those two Volcaloids are done by the same woman.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 1, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> gawd I think Ben infected me a lil right there. I just couldnt take it for that mistake
> 
> but yes those two Volcaloids are done by the same woman.


 My bad, fixed. 

It's pretty interesting because I mean....They _do_ sound like different people. It's pretty cool, imo.


----------



## Miffeh (Nov 1, 2010)

Roose Hurro said:


> Heh... for some reason, I find myself liking Gluttony.  Reminds me of someone I may have known, way back...  :V   I also think they did a fantastic job on the English Dub voice tallent, every voice fits the character (though they did use a woman's voice for Envy, even though s/he's supposed to be a guy).


 
Wasn't envys voice male when he was in his 'real' body.  Remember that he talks the same way as the form he takes.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Nov 1, 2010)

Liar said:


> *Little boy voices are almost always done by women voice actors in Japan.*
> 
> Actually, if you listen to Ren and Len Kagamine (vocaloids) they sound like two different people, a young boy and a young girl. In fact, they're both from the same voice actor, a woman.


 
Only I'm talking about the English Dub...

... and yes, some women are very talented.




Miffeh said:


> *Wasn't envys voice male when he was in his 'real' body.*  Remember that he talks the same way as the form he takes.


 
No... didn't sound like a guy, more like a woman with a bit of "gravel" in her voice.  Though I don't think that's quite the right descriptive.  And I'm talking about the English Dub version.


----------



## Miffeh (Nov 1, 2010)

Roose Hurro said:


> Only I'm talking about the English Dub...
> 
> ... and yes, some women are very talented.
> 
> No... didn't sound like a guy, more like a woman with a bit of "gravel" in her voice.  Though I don't think that's quite the right descriptive.  And I'm talking about the English Dub version.


 
Episode 50, 21 minutes in.

Thats a guys voice.  No doubt.  Im talking about Envy when he shows his true form. (I am watching the english dub)


----------



## Willow (Nov 1, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Ed is just hilarious and vertically challenged.


 Ed will always and forever be my all time favorite for these reasons. 

Also Hughes.


----------



## 8-bit (Nov 1, 2010)

-science boner-

WANT.


----------



## Ratte (Nov 1, 2010)

Willow said:


> Ed will always and forever be my all time favorite for these reasons.
> 
> Also Hughes.


 
I was so pissed when he was killed.


----------



## 8-bit (Nov 1, 2010)

Ratte said:


> I was so pissed when he was killed.


 
I felt bad for Envy.

Why do I feel bad for the Homunculus (except Pride. what a dick.)


----------



## Roose Hurro (Nov 1, 2010)

Miffeh said:


> Episode 50, 21 minutes in.
> 
> Thats a guys voice.  No doubt.  Im talking about Envy when he shows his true form. (I am watching the english dub)


 
Oh, you mean the ep where he becomes a monster?  Yeah,.that, but I'm talking about "his" human form.  I always thought "he" was just a flat-chested woman.   




Willow said:


> Ed will always and forever be my all time favorite for these reasons.
> 
> *Also Hughes.*


 
Yeah, I liked him... adorable daughter and all.  The whole scene with Ed and Al and Hughes widow and daughter.  Made me cry.




8-bit said:


> -science boner-
> 
> *WANT.*


 
Even with all my limbs intact, I'd want one just to play with.




Ratte said:


> I was so pissed when he was killed.


 
But any series bold enough to kill off a well-liked main character has my vote.  FMA kicks ass on so many levels.




8-bit said:


> *I felt bad for Envy.*
> 
> Why do I feel bad for the Homunculus (except Pride. what a dick.)


 
Why would you feel bad for the guy who killed Hughes?

I think Greed was more of a dick than Pride.  Or at least an equal dick.


----------



## Willow (Nov 1, 2010)

Roose Hurro said:


> Yeah, I liked him... adorable daughter and all.  The whole scene with Ed and Al and Hughes widow and daughter.  Made me cry.


I must agree with this. 



> I think Greed was more of a dick than Pride.  Or at least an equal dick.


 I liked Greed. Pride was the ultimate prick. He killed his own son dude.


----------



## 8-bit (Nov 1, 2010)

Roose Hurro said:


> Why would you feel bad for the guy who killed Hughes?
> 
> I think Greed was more of a dick than Pride.  Or at least an equal dick.


 
Did you even watch the whole series? oh Envy ;~;

No, Greed was p chill.


Pride was a massive prick because he ATE Gluttony ;~;



BTW Im talking about brotherhood, not the half-way offshoot first version


----------



## Roose Hurro (Nov 1, 2010)

Willow said:


> I must agree with this.
> 
> 
> I liked Greed. Pride was the ultimate prick. *He killed his own son dude.*


 
Hmmm... point taken.




8-bit said:


> *Did you even watch the whole series?* oh Envy ;~;
> 
> No, Greed was p chill.



No... did see all of  the "first version", but with "Brotherhood", I got involved when the visitors from the east were involved.  Then it only went as far as that episode inside Glutony's "stomach"... then they started the whole thing over, and I've been watching it since.  It's not quite at the episode I came in at, yet, I think.




8-bit said:


> Pride was a massive prick *because he ATE Gluttony* ;~;



Awww, shoot!  Thanks for the spoiler.........

Alright, Pride was a massive prick, and Greed was p chill.  Gluttony didn't deserve to be eaten.




8-bit said:


> BTW Im talking about brotherhood, not the half-way offshoot first version


 
Unfortunately, I haven't seen all of "Brotherhood", yet.


----------



## Willow (Nov 1, 2010)

Roose Hurro said:


> Gluttony didn't deserve to be eaten.


 This is a great irony


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 1, 2010)

Thanks for the spoilers, pricks. >:c


----------



## Willow (Nov 1, 2010)

Liar said:


> Thanks for the spoilers, pricks. >:c


 Even with spoiler tags, I don't think it would work. Let's see. 

Edit: nope


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 1, 2010)

Willow said:


> Even with spoiler tags, I don't think it would work. Let's see.
> 
> Edit: nope


 
White text.


----------



## Willow (Nov 1, 2010)

Liar said:


> White text.


 Touche


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 1, 2010)

Eh, I didn't plan on reading/watching it anyways.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Nov 2, 2010)

Willow said:


> This is a great irony


 
Some would call it karma...


----------



## 8-bit (Nov 2, 2010)

NINA ;~; 


"No, daddy's hurt! No daddy!"


----------



## MelodyDragon (Nov 2, 2010)

I LOVE FMA!
The new version is abit odd since it makes you question the other version abit.
In one wrath is a kid.
In the other wrath is..... well just watch FMA: Botherhood and find out for yourself.
I don't want to spoil it.

Gluttony got eatten? I think you mean Envy got eatten by Gluttony.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Nov 2, 2010)

MelodyDragon said:


> I LOVE FMA!
> The new version is abit odd since it makes you question the other version abit.
> In one wrath is a kid.
> In the other wrath is..... well just watch FMA: Botherhood and find out for yourself.
> ...


 
Yeah, I got that far (plus an episode or two) before they "rewound" back to the beginning.


----------



## 8-bit (Nov 2, 2010)

MelodyDragon said:


> I LOVE FMA!



ME TOO!



MelodyDragon said:


> The new version is abit odd since it makes you question the other version abit.



Brotherhood is exactly the way the original manga told it.



MelodyDragon said:


> In one wrath is a kid.
> In the other wrath is..... well just watch FMA: Botherhood and find out for yourself.
> I don't want to spoil it.



FMA:B Wrath oh murr



MelodyDragon said:


> Gluttony got eatten? I think you mean Envy got eatten by Gluttony.



Yes and no and maybe and Imnottellingyoullhavetowatch


----------



## Willow (Nov 2, 2010)

8-bit said:


> ME TOO!


 I THINK EVERYONE SHOULD LOVE FMA!!


----------



## 8-bit (Nov 2, 2010)

Willow said:


> I THINK EVERYONE SHOULD LOVE FMA!!


 
BY LAW!


----------



## ShadowEon (Nov 4, 2010)

Cool!

P.S. : Fma = <3


----------



## MelodyDragon (Nov 4, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Yes and no and maybe and Imnottellingyoullhavetowatch


 
I have already seen it.
The original version had Pride as Bradly in Brotherhood he is Wrath.


----------



## Kreevox (Nov 4, 2010)

MelodyDragon said:


> I have already seen it.
> The original version had Pride as Bradly in Brotherhood he is Wrath.


 
not that I already knew, but whatthefuckspoilers!

on topic, if I were to somehow lose a limb, and qualify for that arm, I'd be stoked, I would somehow make a strap-on outer casing that looked like automail.  this arm also makes me wonder, what's its level of dexterity, I mean, how fast could it type accurately, and could it fold an origami paper crane?


----------



## MelodyDragon (Nov 5, 2010)

Kreevox said:


> not that I already knew, but whatthefuckspoilers!
> 
> on topic, if I were to somehow lose a limb, and qualify for that arm, I'd be stoked, I would somehow make a strap-on outer casing that looked like automail. this arm also makes me wonder, what's its level of dexterity, I mean, how fast could it type accurately, and could it fold an origami paper crane?


 
You sound like Motoko from ghost in the shell abit with those last few lines.
Also, I'd rather have a full cyborg body like Motoko.
Even if this is suppose to me a FMA thread idea.
*No offense to Edward, who by the way is so cool with his automail arm and leg!
*


----------



## Roose Hurro (Nov 7, 2010)

Watched episodes 19 and 20 last night.  At the very end of episode 20, after all that had happened, Winry noticed how "broad" Ed's shoulders were.  Excellent bit of writing, that... all those years of guilt, finally lifted from his shoulders.  All that guilt weighing Edward down, slumping his posture, and finally he's able to square his shoulders and move on.  All realized in that brief comment Winry made.


----------



## Kreevox (Nov 7, 2010)

MelodyDragon said:


> You sound like Motoko from ghost in the shell abit with those last few lines.
> Also, I'd rather have a full cyborg body like Motoko.
> Even if this is suppose to me a FMA thread idea.
> *No offense to Edward, who by the way is so cool with his automail arm and leg!
> *


 
I remember that episode of GitS, I think that was 1 of the only, like, 3 episodes I ever saw


----------



## Xavan (Nov 7, 2010)

I weould have mine made actually of metal, because this looks mostly like fiberglass silicon stuff.


----------

